# Escrima in Cypress, CA



## cyrusman (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello, is there any resonable prices FMA classes around Cypress, CA. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2008)

Where's Cypress? What's it near?


----------



## Tames D (Jul 14, 2008)

The city of Cypress is a few miles west of Disneyland in Anaheim. I'm not familar with FMA in that area.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2008)

There's lots in L.A., of course. Hmmm...try www.fmadatabase.com (and be patient with their funky search interface).


----------



## cyrusman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you for the helpful comments.


----------

